# I need help to set levels for Dirac Live measurements



## FargateOne

[/B][/B]Finally, I successfully get the signal in all channels with NanoAVR-DL by changing the system setting in NanoAVR programmer from auto to 7.1 channel.
Now, after many attemps or trials, I never get enough input level to get the first mic. Position measured.
I followed the manual instructions many times and get the message: level too low every times.
I raised the volume in the receiver to the level required to get 75db on Galaxy sonometer.
I programmed a remote to raise the nanoAVR volume to 0.
I pushed the output volume control in Dirac Live to -7,5 db, my speakers began clipping but still got the message level too low. I also made many test with different input gain.

The UMIK I have is from MiniDSP. I put the 90degree file. The mic gain is 18db with it in Diraclive.
What do I do wrong?
Thank you


----------



## jtalden

I have no direct experience with UNIK-1 or the Nano so this is just a guess.


Is the UMIK-1 cable seated all the way into mic? It is tight fit and will snap-in when fully seated. That has been reported as a common problem when there is 'low signal' reported and no other issues found. Of course, if the mic is working with REW or other programs then that is not the problem.


----------



## FargateOne

jtalden said:


> I have no direct experience with UNIK-1 or the Nano so this is just a guess.
> 
> 
> Is the UMIK-1 cable seated all the way into mic? It is tight fit and will snap-in when fully seated. That has been reported as a common problem when there is 'low signal' reported and no other issues found. Of course, if the mic is working with REW or other programs then that is not the problem.


Thank for your concern but , yes, the mic is well connected because it reads correctly the sweeps in Dirac and also it works very well with Rew.
In Dirac, all the sweeps went as supposed with a second one in left channel at the end. Also the graphic bar traces itself along the measurement process which indicates that the sound is received by the software.
And, at each attempt, after adjusting the output level or input level for the left channel, all other channels were properly set with the blue bar going in the green zone at -12db mark even with the sub channel.
I do not know what else to do. After the error message, you will have understand that I can't click on the proceed button to continue. 
Simply put: it is not working.


----------



## Lumen

Your experience with a "low signal" level is similar to my own. Similar, but not identical, because my Dirac version was customized to run on Emotiva hardware. In any case, I've found the software decides to lock-up (as you describe) based on insufficient input gain. Sometimes the condition can be cleared by exiting the software and starting from scratch. No doubt that's annoying if it happens close to the end of 9 measurements! I'm unsure how the nanoAVR can be connected to the network, but my AVR offers both wireless and hardwired ethernet. The Dirac calibration sequence is computationally intensive and requires a solid connection. Here are a few tips from my Emotiva XMC-1 user manual that I hope will come in handy for you:

Dirac Live requires a stable, reliable network connection. *While Dirac Live usually works well with a WiFi connection, if you experience excessive time-outs or errors, you may have a weak WiFi signal, and should consider using a direct wired Ethernet connection to your router or switch.* Note: Some home routers and cable modems only support a limited number of network devices and addresses. If your router supports DHCP, but doesn’t assign a network address to your XMC-1, try disconnecting some network devices you aren’t using and resetting the router. If you choose to manually configure the network information on your XMC-1, be sure to choose a network address and other parameters that are appropriate for your network.

Note: Although Dirac Live doesn’t have any special bandwidth requirements, you will minimize the possibility of connectivity problems if you avoid downloading large files or streaming video
while performing your room measurements. No special configuration settings are required to run Dirac Live on most typical home networks; if you experience connectivity problems, and suspect that you may need to change settings on your router or cable modem, you may need to consult an expert familiar with your particular network equipment and configuration - such as your cable company or service provider.


----------



## FargateOne

Lumen said:


> Your experience with a "low signal" level is similar to my own. Similar, but not identical, because my Dirac version was customized to run on Emotiva hardware. In any case, I've found the software decides to lock-up (as you describe) based on insufficient input gain. Sometimes the condition can be cleared by exiting the software and starting from scratch. No doubt that's annoying if it happens close to the end of 9 measurements! I'm unsure how the nanoAVR can be connected to the network, but my AVR offers both wireless and hardwired ethernet. The Dirac calibration sequence is computationally intensive and requires a solid connection. Here are a few tips from my Emotiva XMC-1 user manual that I hope will come in handy for you:
> 
> (...).


Thank you so much for your time. I have a ticket open with Minidsp. WE will see. But my limits are neer to be overloaded !. I bought a laptop (used by chance) only to use this unit . My home theater room is in the basement. Router signal is at 71%. For example, I need the dongle for Cambridge update but not to get internet on the laptop neither to open my account to Dirac or checked my registration to Dirac web site.
Also it took me more than 10 hours to solve an other problem with Dirac :cryingwhen you are in user session with Windows 10, Dirac works in background into administrator so nothing works way before the first sweep).
I do not have Ethernet connection. My router is 2 stairs up the ht room. If it can not be fixed without Ethernet (solid) connection, I think that ther will be a unit for sale (and a laptop) soon.
Thank again.
I will keep members informed :frown:


----------



## Lumen

I'm sorry to hear your router/network issues may keep you from using Dirac. Many have found Dirac to be far superior to Audyssey XT32 (read some user feedback here). Your extra effort to get it working would be worth it! 

While you wait for miniDSP to respond to your ticket, it won't hurt to check if Automatic Gain Control is disabled on your laptop. From my XMC-1 manual:
_IMPORTANT NOTE: Most Microsoft Windows computers have an AGC (automatic gain control) feature which automatically adjusts the gain of any microphones that you connect. YOU MUST DISABLE AGC FOR THE MICROPHONE INPUT ON YOUR COMPUTER FOR ACCURATE RESULTS. Please refer to the Dirac Live FAQ for details about how to disable AGC on your computer._

My lock-up problems went away when I connected BOTH the laptop and the Dirac unit (AVR) with a hard-wired ethernet connection. If you can't snake cables down the walls or route them through holes in your floors/ceilings, I would consider adding a wireless repeater to boost the signal. I hate to ask you to spend more money for another box that may not solve the problem. You may just need to upgrade to a faster internet speed. Someone more experienced with networks and routers might be able to help better than I can.


----------



## Medi0gre

Or could you build a cable just to go from your router up over the couch, down the stairs around the dog through the kitchen etc etc to the unit for setups. Then throw it in the closet for future use.


----------



## AudiocRaver

I really do not know what to think about the wifi comments. I have said elsewhere that it could not be an issue, but the advisers in this thread are experienced users so...

Question: do the signals SOUND roughly the same volume (pink noise when setting levels, sweep when taking measurements)?

Have you tried re-installing the Dirac calibration software?


----------



## Lumen

Medi0gre said:


> Or could you build a cable just to go from your router up over the couch, down the stairs around the dog through the kitchen etc etc to the unit for setups. Then throw it in the closet for future use.


:doh: Doh! What's wrong with me? That's what I do.


----------



## Lumen

AudiocRaver said:


> I really do not know what to think about the wifi comments. I have said elsewhere that it could not be an issue, but the advisers in this thread are experienced users so...


I'm open to the idea that my solution is not universal, and should consider revisiting the issue. :R


----------



## FargateOne

AudiocRaver said:


> I really do not know what to think about the wifi comments. I have said elsewhere that it could not be an issue, but the advisers in this thread are experienced users so...
> 
> Question: do the signals SOUND roughly the same volume (pink noise when setting levels, sweep when taking measurements)?
> 
> Have you tried re-installing the Dirac calibration software?


Dear fellow members.
I will not buy an other bébelle (pronounce bay bell !:devil. If I can not fix it with what I already buy, I will sell it.

And to answer : yes indeed, when the setting (before measure) put lower pink noise , then the measurements seems (to my brain that I know can trick me !) at the same level. If, after playing with different settings for output level etc, I get a lowder signal pink noise, then so was the sweep playback level in the first measurement.:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## AudiocRaver

I have suggested elsewhere that the OP reduce his system down to a two channel system and get Dirac Live working in the simplest possible configuration, then build back up from there.


----------



## FargateOne

AudiocRaver said:


> I really do not know what to think about the wifi comments. I have said elsewhere that it could not be an issue, but the advisers in this thread are experienced users so...
> 
> Question: do the signals SOUND roughly the same volume (pink noise when setting levels, sweep when taking measurements)?
> 
> Have you tried re-installing the Dirac calibration software?


The signal are roughly the same volume. if it is settled quiet, the meaurements sweep is fairly the same. If it loud, so is the sweep measurements.

I have re-installed Dirac calibration many times when I was struggling with the first problem but not since the measurements failure.


----------



## AudiocRaver

FargateOne said:


> The signal are roughly the same volume. if it is settled quiet, the meaurements sweep is fairly the same. If it loud, so is the sweep measurements.
> 
> I have re-installed Dirac calibration many times when I was struggling with the first problem but not since the measurements failure.


I suggest taking the approach of reducing to a 2.0 system before anything else. Get get Dirac working there first, then build it back up again.


----------



## FargateOne

AudiocRaver said:


> I suggest taking the approach of reducing to a 2.0 system before anything else. Get get Dirac working there first, then build it back up again.


Dear Wayne,
you were pointing out in the right direction. :clap:My ht system is 5.1 and Rotel downsamples the 7.1 channels from hdmi into my 5.1 configuration.

Minidsp tech support asked me to select , in page 1 of Dirac live cal. tool with the button "Choose system configuration", 5.1 channels instead of what the user manual tells at the page 22. See attached file








BELIEVE IT OR NOT, I have saved my first project!!!:yikes::yikes::clap::clap:

It is a little bit scaring what happened to me because, following the instructions, I was in a situation where I risked to seriously dammaged either one of my speaker or, worst, my ear.

Now, I must to learn to use the target curve. The first attempt is so so but this is a matter of taste, experiments etc.

I have 2 questions:
1- Is the 5.1 channels setting for the system configuration solution make 2 tracks missing when playingback through nanoavr a movie sound track of 7.1 channels?

2- During the measurements procedure, we hit the start button to begin one round of sweet. Is ther a way to get a delay to give the time to go out the room? In rew we have that. In Dirac, as soon as I hit start, the first left front sweep begins quite immediatly. I am often in the line between the speaker and the mic at this moment?

Thank all for your time and help.

I will take the time to try and listen and will do comments later.


----------



## AudiocRaver

FargateOne said:


> 1- Is the 5.1 channels setting for the system configuration solution make 2 tracks missing when playingback through nanoavr a movie sound track of 7.1 channels


I am afraid so. I think the improvement in sound quality will more than make up for the loss of program material from the rear speakers.



> 2- During the measurements procedure, we hit the start button to begin one round of sweet. Is ther a way to get a delay to give the time to go out the room? In rew we have that. In Dirac, as soon as I hit start, the first left front sweep begins quite immediatly. I am often in the line between the speaker and the mic at this moment?


No timer function. I use a second mouse with black tape over the laser so only the buttons are active. Hover the mouse pointer over the Start button and the second mouse becomes your "remote." Simply L-click to start the process after you get out of the way.


----------



## RTS100x5

To the Original problem at hand - low signal level - do you have this mic boost checked in widows sound properties ?


----------



## FargateOne

RTS100x5 said:


> To the Original problem at hand - low signal level - do you have this mic boost checked in widows sound properties ?


not htat I know of in Windows 10. I haven't see it


----------

